# Dog Walks at Service Stations



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Driving south down the M40 we stopped of at, I think, Cherwell Service Station. We looked for a quiet place to park by a very small patch of grass and so I took the dog for a very small walk! 
After coffee etc we were leaving Cherwell when we saw the entrance to a fantastic big dog walk! It was quite discretely labelled - our dog could have had a great walk if only we'd seen it in time.

Anyway, the purpose of this is to ask if anyone knows of where information about dog walks at service stations could be found. I thought there might be a book or maybe a link to a site that features good dog walks. 

PS I'm just about to go to Hampstead Heath - now that's good for dog walking, just no good for vans!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TwinTravellers said:


> Anyway, the purpose of this is to ask if anyone knows of where information about dog walks at service stations could be found. I thought there might be a book or maybe a link to a site that features good dog walks.


Have you tried this site ? It looks like the sort of question that users would be able to help with. You might be able to add a section to the site.

Motorway Service Stations

G


----------

